# Why not a black Bolt?



## craigwf

I am considering a Tivo Bolt to replace the awful X1 DVR from Comcast but am quite put off by the white color. It will clash with everything else in my entertainment center. Please give us a black or even gray option. I suppose I could paint it, but I suspect that might void the warranty as it wouldn't dissipate heat as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

craigwf said:


> I am considering a Tivo Bolt to replace the awful X1 DVR from Comcast but am quite put off by the white color. It will clash with everything else in my entertainment center. Please give us a black or even gray option. I suppose I could paint it, but I suspect that might void the warranty as it wouldn't dissipate heat as well.


A stiff piece of cardboard painted flat black works for my Roamio. A few light coats of paint work well. With an RF remote no sensor is needed, and you can make small holes if the LEDs make you happy.


----------



## GoodSpike

I believe black dissipates heat better than white, but the difference is minimal. Don't have the time or inclination to confirm that though.


----------



## drooplug

Black contact paper might be an easier option than paint. The plastic on the Bolt is very glossy. You would need to do some very good prep work to make sure the paint sticks to it.

They also have LEDs that shine through the case. They probably won't work as well with black.


----------



## bradleys

I expect the bolt pro will be black and more standard design


----------



## HD_Dude

Jeez, really? Painting it?

Covering it with contact paper?

Cardboard enclosures?

Are you on crack? 

IMHO, dumb, dumb, dumb.

How about not buying one? Until they're black? Un-bent?

That way, TiVo will get the message that the Bolt is ugly!

Keep buying them, and some dweeb in marketing will think 'Hey, people LOVE these!"


----------



## GoodSpike

HD_Dude said:


> How about not buying one? Until they're black? Un-bent?


Do you really think boycotts are ever effective?


----------



## foghorn2

Why not a black Bolt?

God is White, thats why


----------



## snerd

foghorn2 said:


> Why not a black Bolt?
> 
> God is White, thats why


She is not!


----------



## TonyD79

foghorn2 said:


> Why not a black Bolt?


 Maybe more worried about shattering of windows.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Bolt


----------



## heifer624

foghorn2 said:


> Why not a black Bolt?
> 
> God is White, thats why


God made man in his own image.... The Hebrew word, "aw-dawm" (rendered "Adam" in English) is from a root word meaning "to show blood in the face" or "of a ruddy complexion".


----------



## NorthAlabama

or, how 'bout a rainbow bolt? just think of all the free publicity from wing-nut boycotts!


----------



## chrispitude

My PS3 sits on top the stack because it's a funny shape and nothing stacks on top of it. I've upgraded to every successive TiVo platform since I owned my first Series 2, but I will not will not be upgrading to the Bolt until I get something black and flat.


----------



## trip1eX

Yeah i say they offer specialized colors through their website for $150 more. So much opportunity for Tivo to pad their coffers.


----------



## hillyard

Take the apple model

Bolt c

But just like apple, they will charge far more for it


----------



## JayMan747

hillyard said:


> Take the apple model
> 
> Bolt c
> 
> But just like apple, they will charge far more for it


Wouldn't that be Bolt S ? or Bolt+ ?


----------



## aaronwt

bradleys said:


> I expect the bolt pro will be black and more standard design


After seeing the Bolt, I have no idea what to expect with a Bolt Pro. For all I know it could be a cube?


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> After seeing the Bolt, I have no idea what to expect with a Bolt Pro. For all I know it could be a cube?


Can I get one that looks like the Death Star?


----------



## jaykernes

I keep looking and will not but a white tivo when all the rest of my equipment (stereo, tv dvd player) is white. I do not understand how they made this only in white, it makes no sense. I have many tivo's now and will wait until a black bolt is out.


----------



## dianebrat

jaykernes said:


> I keep looking and will not but a white tivo when all the rest of my equipment (stereo, tv dvd player) is white. I do not understand how they made this only in white, it makes no sense. I have many tivo's now and will wait until a black bolt is out.


one word.. Bolt+ the pictures are already out there.


----------



## mangochutney

That damn melted thrift store box. Hopefully not the same form factor.


----------



## dianebrat

mangochutney said:


> That damn melted thrift store box. Hopefully not the same form factor.


Same form factor, like I said, there are already pictures.


----------



## mangochutney

I was rather hoping they were shopped white ones to stir the pot. Six tuners are going to get a little warm in that tiny space.


----------



## tenthplanet

aaronwt said:


> After seeing the Bolt, I have no idea what to expect with a Bolt Pro. For all I know it could be a cube?


 Ah ha! Bolt = Borg! You will be assimilated


----------



## mr.unnatural

LOL, Tony beat me to it. Black Bolt is the leader of the Inhumans in the Marvel Comics. That was the first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title. He was first introduced in The Fantastic Four somewhere around issue No. 45, IIRC. I remember buying it off the newsstand when I was a kid.


----------

